# Pro pharma anavar pics



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

Anyone used these bad boys as I can't find much info on them



Much love


----------



## TrenMonster (Jul 5, 2013)

lol they trying to be prochem or what! id avoid for that reason alone but let us know how you get on mate they could be g2g


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

lol, so not only are Chemical Solutions using near enough the same PC label on their vails, this lab has completely copied PC oral labels lol.


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

I can almost guarantee that lab also fake PC


----------



## des511 (Mar 13, 2011)

Interested to know about these as well. My mate picked these up from his trusted source who he has been getting his gear

off for years and also runs a top bodybulding gym in London.

Maybe a new Lab?


----------



## jakob (Sep 1, 2012)

Unless they've upgraded their packaging Pro Pharma orals usually come in the zip-lock style bags rather than tubs.. from my experience anyway.


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

Looks like I will need to smash these into me then to find out


----------



## jonesy94 (Apr 15, 2013)

BLAG


----------



## Ovais (Jul 25, 2013)

Could sum1 pls tell me if these are real or fake anavar tabs a seem to have my doubts


----------



## Ovais (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Boakai (Jul 11, 2013)

Ovais said:


> View attachment 130689


I have some spare pots like that at home, a label maker! And some spare multivitamins.

They could well be made by me.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Ovais said:


> View attachment 130689


Tesco vitamin C and cod liver oil?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Ovais said:


> Could sum1 pls tell me if these are real or fake anavar tabs a seem to have my doubts





Ovais said:


> View attachment 130689


theres doubts and then theres buying tubs like that lol


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Ovais said:


> View attachment 130689


this a joke or for real ? :mellow:


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Ovais said:


> View attachment 130689


10mg clen?That would be fun taking those.


----------



## Ovais (Jul 25, 2013)

Fukin hell should i give em bak and get it these


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

UPDATE

Been on these for almost 2 weeks now at 100mg a day and they seem legit. Lifts are going up and muscle pumps are kicking in. Nothing crazy but defo working! The strength is the main thing.will update in another few weeks.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Ovais said:


> View attachment 130689


Oh Jesus. Please don't say you paid money for those, crack them open and show us the pills. Are they squigey yellow ovals?


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Ukbeefcake said:


> Anyone used these bad boys as I can't find much info on them
> 
> View attachment 129611
> 
> ...


Are the pills small and red?


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

zak007 said:


> Are the pills small and red?


Yes mate they are, not tiny though


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Ukbeefcake said:


> Yes mate they are, not tiny though


they look like the below maybe a bit thinner and a light redish color


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

zak007 said:


> they look like the below maybe a bit thinner and a light redish color
> 
> View attachment 132836


I will take a pic in a bit mate


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Ukbeefcake said:


> I will take a pic in a bit mate


thanks pal


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)




----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

zak007 said:


> thanks pal


Done


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Ukbeefcake said:


> View attachment 132892


same as ive got pal u had good results from them? they seem quite small tabs to be 50mg


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

Agreed they do seem a little small but a mate of mine had even smaller so who knows...

Strength has gone up a fair bit and getting pumped! Been about 3 weeks now on 100mg a day. Only took them as I got them given to me.

What about yourself?


----------



## The Hutcho (Aug 22, 2013)

Ok so here's something u guys might find interesting . I have today bought the exact same product off my new guy and I am also based in gloucester. Therefore I'm guessing we use the same guy. The dates are the same on the tubs-therefore this is deffo the same batch. Just curious as to what your results have been and if u would say its legit / good. Having massive trouble locating this product online anywhere. Literally only on here. So kInda glad Ive found some sorta lead onto solving this anavar mystery. In the past I've used var from Brit drag. Just wanna make sure this is some what legit.


----------



## The Hutcho (Aug 22, 2013)

Ha !! And looking at your pic u train at the same "the gym" as me so. Deffo same batch and same guy. Lets not name names... But say mr. Short blonde hair ??


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

The Hutcho said:


> Ha !! And looking at your pic u train at the same "the gym" as me so. Deffo same batch and same guy. Lets not name names... But say mr. Short blonde hair ??


Haha small world.. Mine wasn't from him but all came from the same source. They seem legit mate, strength has gone up a fair bit. Haven't dead lifted in 2years n still got 220 in that comp which I think the var had summit to do with it. What do u train?


----------



## The Hutcho (Aug 22, 2013)

Lol small world when there's no info on these anywhere !! Haha! U had any hardening or better shape off these ? My Brit drag in the past has been amazing and would highly recommend var. what mg/day u running?


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

Running 100mg a day been not much hardening but definite strength increase


----------



## The Hutcho (Aug 22, 2013)

any side effects at all? Really sceptical about them . They don't even look like a basic 50mg tabby? I know u said there small but ? And the fact it says 50 on the pack and I counted 52 . Just leading me to think this isn't legit at all. As long u ain't dying off em lol. Rather have the go ahead off u as you've taken them. You doing any pct with them as well? And I'm gunna run milk thistle along side them. Cheers beef. - the Hutcho.


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

The Hutcho said:


> any side effects at all? Really sceptical about them . They don't even look like a basic 50mg tabby? I know u said there small but ? And the fact it says 50 on the pack and I counted 52 . Just leading me to think this isn't legit at all. As long u ain't dying off em lol. Rather have the go ahead off u as you've taken them. You doing any pct with them as well? And I'm gunna run milk thistle along side them. Cheers beef. - the Hutcho.


No not dead yet mate, bout 6 weeks in now. Wouldn't say they was outstanding but wasn't expecting much anyway. No pct as I'm Gona jump on something else in a few weeks. Are you at the gym in the mornings? Did u have a go at the dead lift comp?


----------



## arnolds (Sep 3, 2013)

I have been using the same brand 10mg ones, seem to be doing a good job so far!!! did not come across the 50mg, il ask my source?


----------



## kh4n (Mar 15, 2009)

Pro-pharma is a legit lab and yes there tags/labels look exactly like PC - (A bit silly, but looks like their team had no creativity with design)

I have used their test e, eq and tri-tren.

The results were as expected like from any other lab... and would recommend using their products if you can get them!!! (why not)

your not gonna get big using another labs products, its all the same as long as theres gear init (lol)

and I doubt any new UGL lab would do that as reputation in the early stages as we know it is very important

Also as some wise ppl on this board have already said, your only gonna promote another lab if your gonna be profiting from it!!!!


----------



## Smartbro (Dec 5, 2013)

Hey

Just found this post cos I too have my doubts with these tabs, just bought a tub and will be running just 50mg a day with 250 test e a week baseline, for 8 weeks with 3 weeks pct (this cycle has always suited my fight training when strength and conditioning is required, hence not looking for major bulk).

Anyway I usually use 10mg var tabs from a trusted brand online, got the pro-pharma 50mg from a local source, tub was sealed but 3 tabs short..... so were your final results enough to confirm this stuff I'd legit?

Cheers


----------



## kh4n (Mar 15, 2009)

Mate I have cycled their test e, eq and tri tren - will be cycling var, eq of pro-pharma again in Jan as on a break now with another labs test 400 as got it at a good price 

All results were expected like all other labs I have used in the past, such as ZMRC, Elite la, global britannic, Prochem, Wildcat, Fuerza etc - list can go on....

I personally don't believe statements that one lab is better than the other!! unless you can provide blood results or get the gear tested ill believe it.....

theres soo many factors which ppl don't take into consideration why sometimes the gear their on isn't giving them the results they expected. (if they fuking took a break once in a while incorporating a decent PCT) then they would realise!!!


----------



## TEX (Jul 7, 2014)

Hey mate, i'm into my second week of my pro-pharma course - from your pic it looks like the same batch you had - all going ok for the moment just wanted to find out how your experience with them was? Effective? I'm a little suspicious that they might actually be winny so i'm sending a sample off to be tested.



Ukbeefcake said:


> No not dead yet mate, bout 6 weeks in now. Wouldn't say they was outstanding but wasn't expecting much anyway. No pct as I'm Gona jump on something else in a few weeks. Are you at the gym in the mornings? Did u have a go at the dead lift comp?


----------

